# Coopers Creek



## mbentle2 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thinking about backpacking up coopers creek a ways from the bridge near the campground. Has anyone done this before? Does this area get crowded and how is the fishing?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 7, 2017)

Any time you walk a ways from the crowds, the fishing gets better.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

I haven't done it since I was in my 20's , but if you're willing to put in the effort some good fishing to be had between there and the old camping area on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Any time you walk a ways from the crowds, the fishing gets better.



What he said ^ and you might get a crack at a couple of native browns.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 14, 2017)

I wonder if the Tallulah or Coleman rivers above the Persimmon community have similar trails beyond the campgrounds?


----------



## Timberman (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't backpacked but I have been in deep where you're talking about. The problem is the trail peters out and its some tough side hilling. The laurel is so thick you have to go high to be able to make time.

If it was me and wanted to go in there I'd study a topo and find a ridge that works down to the creek and come in that way.


----------



## mbentle2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks y'all. Just looking for info. Trying to choose my first solo backpacking trip and I want some solitude and good fishing. Thought this might be less crowded since it's not a trail. I don't mind beating bushes.


----------

